# Osprey Aeroporter



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I was at my local Wholesale Sports last night, and bought some pack cover called an "aeroporter". It's basically a big nylon sack you put your backpack in, so there is no chance of the straps being torn or the contents violated.

Does anybody use these things? I'm trying to do more travel inexpensively, and small hotels and backpackers hostels are the order of the day. I find it easier to haul around a 65L backpack than several suitcases which might inspire theft.

When I was in uni, I had a colleague for an academic conference haul all his stuff in what must have been a 75-85L backpack. He even carried it onto the plane. It took a bit of doing to stuff it in the overhead bin (and no doubt raising the ire of many fellow passengers), but it appeared to be the way to go. The Osprey Aeroporter is designed so that instead of carrying a large backpack onto the plane, I can check it. My favorite airline allows one checked bag and I don't want to get on the plane and be told I have to check my bag, which at that point costs a bit of money. I figure I'll check it, take another 20 minutes at the airport before I proceed on my adventures. It's a matter of saving trouble, being potentially told to check my bag.

Anybody use something like this? I realize I could probably just carry my bag on, but I don't mind checking, what is at the counter, a free bag. 

Tom


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Anybody? I'm wondering if it really works as the sales guy explained it. The thing that worries me is that it's a thin nylon bag with a strap. Should I tape down the strap? Just toss the backpack into the checked luggage as is? Has anybody else traveled with a larger backpack. I'm not talking about a day pack, but it's not for a summer in Europe either, so it's a medium size.

Tom


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, I have flown with my 100L+ Mystery Ranch pack with an Aeroporter a few times and it worked great.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like a seabag to me.


----------

